

Git-deliver is on Indiegogo - arnoooooo
http://www.indiegogo.com/projects/git-deliver/x/237937

======
k__
is this something like chef/puppet "in" git?

~~~
arnoooooo
Not really, although the "init-remote" feature could be used this way.

The aim is to provide a more robust version of the custom shell scripts a lot
of people use around git push/checkout to deliver their projects to server.

